# iJoy Limitless LUX- 215w Dual 26650 Mod



## Zahz (21/7/16)

*The iJoy Limitless LUX* is a dual-26650 battery box mod, which is equipped with a whopping 215w maximum power output. It boasts a unique design and its' chassis is covered by different shells that can be used to customize the mod's look(interchangeable).

*Below are the official features of the iJoy Limitless LUX 215w box mod.*


Dimensions: 101.8 x 57.9 x 30.5 millimeters
Wattage Range: 5-215 watts
Chip: Designed by IWEPAL
Battery Type: Dual-26650 batteries (included in the kit)
Firmware upgradeable
Zinc alloy compact chassis
Interchangeable sleeves (more designs coming soon)
Huge heating vent holes
Full temperature control (NI/TI/SS)
Longer lifespan than triple 18650

*It comes with*


1 x Limitless LUX MOD
1 x USB cable
2 x 18650 battery sleeve( can also take high-rate 18650 batteries)
1 x User Manual
1 x warranty card

The feature that separates this mod from the rest is the use of Dual 26650 batteries,(you can also use dual 18650 batteries with the adapter that's included). Ijoy claims that the solution of using dual 26650 batteries offers better battery life than triple 18650 batteries. At the same time by using 26650 batteries they are able to keep the form factor that is familiar to vapers'.

The iJoy Limitless Lux may seem pretty standard from the outside, but its design is unique once you see how everything comes together. The main chassis houses the electronics and holds the batteries, while the shell provides protection and customization. To change batteries, you simply pull off the shell and snap it back on when they’re replaced. Everything snaps back easily together. Those of you who like accessorizing, will be able to customize your mods look once the various shells are released for the mod.

The Ijoy Limitless Lux is a mod that provides Great battery life, which is a feature that appeals to all vapers, high power output and unique customization possibilities.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (21/7/16)

Maaan, I would order this mod if it were cheaper! At $150 (only price I have seen it listed at currently), it is really steep :-/


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Maaan, I would order this mod if it were cheaper! At $150 (only price I have seen it listed at currently), it is really steep :-/


It comes with the batteries so i rate its not that bad priced.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (21/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> It comes with the batteries so i rate its not that bad priced.


How much do 26650 batteries cost then!? LG HG2's are like $5 each which is a total of $10...


----------



## Huffapuff (21/7/16)

Now this looks interesting...


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> How much do 26650 batteries cost then!? LG HG2's are like $5 each which is a total of $10...


They are about R250 each. So R500- Which is about 35$

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> How much do 26650 batteries cost then!? LG HG2's are like $5 each which is a total of $10...



If you go by the brands of 26650's that mooch suggests, they are about between double and triple that price. So about $30 for two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

Considering its the size of a SX Mini Q thats not bad for a dual 26650. And much easier to manage than the current triple 18650s


----------



## PsyCLown (21/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> If you got by the brands of 26650's that mooch suggests, they are about between double and triple that price. So about $30 for two.


Hmm alright, still a fair bit for a mod though. $120 where you have the H-Priv for around $40 which does 220w. 

The Limitless 200w mod is around $50.

Still quite a big difference in price even with batteries. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz (21/7/16)

Price could possibly be high due to Ijoys selling price, i have checked their website and also shows the same price, could possibly mean a Rrp on the price.

It's still early to talk about the chip etc, many factors contribute to the pricing of mods. It's all about consumers choice in the end.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hmm alright, still a fair bit for a mod though. $120 where you have the H-Priv for around $40 which does 220w.
> 
> The Limitless 200w mod is around $50.
> 
> ...



The LMC box mod still has a RRP of $120 on vapor hub and that was the price on most of those other sites till it was out for a while. Throw in $30 for batteries and it's pretty much the same price. Wait a month or so this will also be down, vape price tags seem to be all about that "must have it now".


----------



## RiaanRed (21/7/16)

I am SO getting one of these! Absolutely love it!


----------



## PsyCLown (21/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The LMC box mod still has a RRP of $120 on vapor hub and that was the price on most of those other sites till it was out for a while. Throw in $30 for batteries and it's pretty much the same price. Wait a month or so this will also be down, vape price tags seem to be all about that "must have it now".



Ahh yea, fair enough. I have noticed quite a few products go on pre-sale at a certain price then their price drops quite a lot.
The iJoy Limitless RDTA Plus is a good example, I guess the newer Limitless / iJoy products in general seem to have been doing this recently if the LMC has a RRP of $120.

Wait a bit and it will hopefully drop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/8/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-limitless-lux-215w-tc-box-mod.html

See not badly priced and with the batteries included

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-limitless-lux-215w-tc-box-mod.html
> 
> See not badly priced and with the batteries included



I'd like to see the charts of the ijoy batteries, but they're also not badly priced if they are decent 26650'w under the wraps.


----------



## Kaizer (4/8/16)

I see JJ's has this at quite a good price including the batteries

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/ijoy-limitless-lux

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (4/8/16)

Are there any shops stocking the other colour options? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/8/16)

Slav said:


> Are there any shops stocking the other colour options?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



The spare covers? No one yet, they not even on vapor hub's site.


----------



## Slav (4/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The spare covers? No one yet, they not even on vapor hub's site.


Want the wood one

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/8/16)

Slav said:


> Want the wood one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




You only get the black with the mod, the other ones are separate purchases, don't know anyone selling locally yet, both vapor hub(LMC) and ijoy don't have listings on their sites yet. I think only reviewers got covers so far.


----------



## Ernest (4/8/16)

Has anyone used it yet? What's the chip like?


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/8/16)

Ernest said:


> Has anyone used it yet? What's the chip like?



I'm in need of a new mod, so I'm considering this...however from the reviews the TC is a little strange just like the LMC 200 watt box mod, on the 200 watt box mod it seems to limit the wattage at a max of 50 when using TC, the reviews i have watched this chip limits it at 80 watts. It does have some interesting abilities on the customizing of power ramp up though. I'm waiting for Daniel to do a full analysis on the mod and batteries as he has only done a quick glance. I don't use TC so I'm more interested in the charts on the batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (4/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm in need of a new mod, so I'm considering this...however from the reviews the TC is a little strange just like the LMC 200 watt box mod, on the 200 watt box mod it seems to limit the wattage at a max of 50 when using TC, the reviews i have watched this chip limits it at 80 watts. It does have some interesting abilities on the customizing of power ramp up though. I'm waiting for Daniel to do a full analysis on the mod and batteries as he has only done a quick glance. I don't use TC so I'm more interested in the charts on the batteries.



Thanks, I'm also more interested in power mode, but it would be nice to know that it is at least accurate when reading Ohms, battery levels etc.
80w for ramp up in Tc would be fine for me if I ever wanted to do Tc again, but I'm also interested in the extra battery life this mod will give.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nizo (4/8/16)

Just got one. Haven't really played around with it yet, But so far its amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/8/16)

Nizo said:


> Just got one. Haven't really played around with it yet, But so far its amazing
> 
> View attachment 62694



OOOOOH NICE!!! congrats buddy @Nizo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (4/8/16)

Let us know how the batte4y life is. Also interested in getting one 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/8/16)

Ernest said:


> Thanks, I'm also more interested in power mode, but it would be nice to know that it is at least accurate when reading Ohms, battery levels etc.
> 80w for ramp up in Tc would be fine for me if I ever wanted to do Tc again, but I'm also interested in the extra battery life this mod will give.




I pulled the trigger on this as I needed a new mod, and nothing on the horizon was catching my eye. I'll be writing up a full review in the review section but so far I am in shock as to how good it is, the build quality is great, it's light as hell, and the batteries seem to be doing amazing, 12 hrs now of actual vaping at 80 watts and its lost two bars. The customization ramp up is insanely great, I have coils with a longish ramp up , usually I blast them at 90 or 100 watts to get them hot quickly, you can set 6 different wattages for firing, meaning you can ramp them up with a higher wattage at the start then taper it down so as not to get a huge blast at a single assigned wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

